# DOS GALLERY



## agriffin (Dec 25, 2010)

I thought it would be a good reference for newbies to have some photos of dos.  This is one I got when I first started soaping in a castille.  It showed up after about two months.  It was due to my storage at the time (I think)    .







Got any dos pictures?


----------



## jenrb1982 (Dec 26, 2010)

*How were you storing them?*

I am a newbie... I have several batches that I love dearly... how should I store them, as of now they are on the top of all of my cabinets.... just airing out.... I was thinking I need to put them in tupperware containers with a cotton ball of the essential oils to keep the smell strong, is that what you would recommend?

For example, on top of cabinets for 1-2 months, then tupperware?

Thanks for the picture of the DOS, I will know what to look for!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 26, 2010)

I store mine on an open shelf for about two weeks and then in cardboard boxes by scent.

I don't think I would do tupperware as it can trap moisture.  You want them to breath.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: How were you storing them?*



			
				jenrb1982 said:
			
		

> I am a newbie... I have several batches that I love dearly... how should I store them, as of now they are on the top of all of my cabinets.... just airing out.... I was thinking I need to put them in tupperware containers with a cotton ball of the essential oils to keep the smell strong, is that what you would recommend?
> 
> For example, on top of cabinets for 1-2 months, then tupperware?
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the DOS, I will know what to look for!


Don't bother with the cotton ball. Over time that really makes no difference. Use the correct amount of an essential oil when you first make the soap.


----------



## carebear (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea, Soapbuddy is right.  The cottonball thing doesn't actually do anything beyond letting a bit of scent settle on the surface and just gives a false impression.  Take the soap out and it'll soon fade away.  Soap with oils that have staying power, and use the right amoutnt.

Tupperware is a bad idea.  Unless you LIKE DOS.  In MY experience.   Cardboard rocks.


----------



## Healinya (Dec 26, 2010)

Heres a pic so agriffin isn't in the gallery alone lol


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures!  I was wondering what to look for!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 26, 2010)

Great Idea I so remember worrying that I might miss DOS and give soap away that was rotting LOL.
LOVE the idea of the cardboard boxes!!!!! I have mine up on shelving and cover the tops with sheets of cellophane but it keeps coming off.........I have plastic boxes that I transport my soap to market in but hadn't thought of trying cardboard boxes for storage!!!!! Thanks going to source some boxes.


----------



## SummerlandSoaps (Dec 26, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Great Idea I so remember worrying that I might miss DOS and give soap away that was rotting LOL.
> LOVE the idea of the cardboard boxes!!!!! I have mine up on shelving and cover the tops with sheets of cellophane but it keeps coming off.........I have plastic boxes that I transport my soap to market in but hadn't thought of trying cardboard boxes for storage!!!!! Thanks going to source some boxes.



I like to get pizza boxes (clean/unused) from a local pizza shop. They usually give me a few free ones and I buy a few from them as well. They are the perfect size to lay my soaps down in, plus I can stack them and they don't take up too much room. They have vent holes in them to let steam out of pizza, and that helps my soaps stay dry. It vents out the moisture as they dry and keeps them safe and clean.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pics girls, I too was wondering what DOS looked like , and thanks for the cardboard box idea my drying racks are getting rather full and I was wondering where I was going to put my new additions


----------



## agriffin (Dec 26, 2010)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Heres a pic so agriffin isn't in the gallery alone lol


Haha!  Thanks, Healinya!


----------



## jenrb1982 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ok... I will use cardboard... Thanks*

Ok... I will use cardboard... Thanks


----------



## ToniD (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing pics of DOS,  very helpful.   It can be hard to look for something when you are not sure exactly what it looks like (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a question on storing in cardboard boxes, does it matter if the soaps are touching or should I seperate with some absorbent paper ??


----------



## JenniferSews (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll have to see if I have some of those first bars I made from a book.  They all had DOS.  I'm pretty sure I have one or two left.  I tend to keep one of each batch if I can out of morbid curiosity and the fact that I make more soap than 5 people can realistically use.  The only time I've had DOS was those two book recipes.  :roll:  Don't get me wrong, I've made some horrible soap on occasion.  But at least DOS hasn't been a problem.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 27, 2010)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Just a question on storing in cardboard boxes, does it matter if the soaps are touching or should I seperate with some absorbent paper ??


My soaps always touch.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Irena, I just wasnt sure


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 27, 2010)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Thanks Irena, I just wasnt sure


 You're welcome.


----------



## Healinya (Dec 27, 2010)

I put a couple sheets of paper towel on the cardboard, and place them all upright with a little space in between each bar, so air is touching all surfaces evenly.


----------



## llineb (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, so I am trying to figure out what dos stands for.  I think it is soap that is rotten?  I just started making CP and have only made four batches so I have never heard of dos.  What is it?

Thanks!


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 28, 2010)

llineb said:
			
		

> Ok, so I am trying to figure out what dos stands for.  I think it is soap that is rotten?  I just started making CP and have only made four batches so I have never heard of dos.  What is it?
> 
> Thanks!


Dreaded Orange spots


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 28, 2010)

llineb said:
			
		

> Ok, so I am trying to figure out what dos stands for.  I think it is soap that is rotten?  I just started making CP and have only made four batches so I have never heard of dos.  What is it?
> 
> Thanks!


DOS is from oils that have oxidized or have gone bad.


----------



## sudsysarah (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting pictures of what dos is.  From what I have read it takes awhile for it to show up.  Am I right?  Also are some oils more prone than others?

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 21, 2011)

I missed this post back in December. 

It's good to see what DOS looks like ... I hope I never see it, but at least if I do, I now know what it is.


----------

